

Ask HN: Automation; Increased consumption or more human redundancy? - cconcepts

Sure, the Luddites broke looms not realizing that the industrial revolution would create more work for them through increasing consumption, but surely there is a tipping point where computers allow us to automate so much that what the luddites feared actually comes true?<p>I am currently working for a company who&#x27;s focus is automation of washing heavy vehicles. This has benefits in regards to health and safety, environment and of course the efficiency of companies that own and maintain heavy vehicles. However, am I just automating people out of their jobs or will our capacity to consume increase as we automate more?
======
logn
I think in the near term you take someone's job. But soon, even for that
person, their work will be re-allocated to something that's not automated.
Human desire is not just increased consumption; it's exploration, invention,
entertainment, etc. People will never stop wanting to do new things and start
companies that require manual work.

However, I do think a basic annual income will eventually be introduced as the
owners of the automation technology amass endless wealth.

~~~
cconcepts
Is that not the curse of capitalism? Its the double edged sword of encouraging
people to be innovative but for that same reason you can't stop them from
amassing wealth/power.

